# Found a tame pigeon that wont fly



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

I found a pigeon today on the side of the road that was not afraid of me and would not fly away. It seems to hold one wing higher than the other but can stretch them and seems otherwise healthy. I put it in a box with some water and bird seed and it has been eating but wont/hasn't drink. I've only had it a couple hours but it has not attempted to fly away at all.
What do I do? Any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is a dove, rather than a pigeon. If he isn't trying to fly or get away then he could be injured or sick. To try to get him to drink, gently dip his beak down into some water, but not over the nostrils. And make sure he knows where it is in whatever cage you are using for him. May have been hit by a car even. Does he seem to have any wounds or injuries if you check him out well? Possible to post more shots of him?


----------



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

he does not have any wounds, his feathers look a little ruffled but other than that he seems visibly okay


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He may just be starving. What do his droppings look like? Thank you for helping him!


----------



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

He ate plenty to begin with but has since not shown much interest in the bird seed i gave him. His droppings are an orange/yellow color with some white and are liquidy. He's pretty active at times and isn't afraid to be held or picked up at all but mostly likes to hide


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is either injured or sick. Birds can be very submissive when they are ill or injured. Can you look way down his throat with a flashlight and see if you see anything that looks cheesy down there?
What seed are you giving him?


----------



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

The bird seed is a quail feed mix from petco and for what I can see his throat looks normal (not that i've seen a lot of dove's throats) not cheesy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are there any rehabbers in your area? Don't know where you are located.


----------



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

I am not sure if there are, I called a bird sanctuary near by but they said they primarily deal with parrots and couldn't help. I live in Vancouver, Washington.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

All the Washington bird rehab centers are much further north, as far as I know. The Portland Audubon society is great, if it’s a native species. If it’s not they will kill it. Otherwise you’re looking at driving ~2 hours. You might be able to find a vet that knows something about birds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Palomacy lists the Northwest Bird Rescue in Vancouver as a pigeon friendly resource.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...ll=45.63872809999999,-122.66148609999999&z=18
See if besides parrots they will help or refer you to someone.

You might want to contact Palomacy on their website and see if they have people near you as they have world wide members.
Other google sources but I know nothing about them.
http://bird.rescueshelter.com/Washington

This older post has an email to request rescue groups near you and says one of our members Charis in Portland rescues pigeons.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-rescue-portland-or-26137.html

These people are in Olympia but might be able to direct you to someone.
http://www.fhswildliferehab.org/
Please check out any rescue place carefully to make sure tgey dont just euthanize doves and pigeons. We adopted our beloved Phoebe because our local "rescue" just kills birds.


----------



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

I already contacted the Northwest Bird Rescue and they said that they primarily deal with parrots and that I should try somewhere else. The Audubon Care Center is closed for today but I will call tomorrow and see if they can help, not sure what species of dove it is. 

Thanks so much for everyone's help


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

These people sell doves. They might know. Could it be a tambourine dove or white winged dove? It might be someones lost pet. https://www.birdsnow.com/dove.htm
Cornells website might help with I D.
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Common_Ground-Dove/id#similar


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Perhaps he has a calcium deficiency and needs Calciboost. Can get it online and give a couple of direct doses. Calcium deficiency eventually stops most movement and I've read of birds looking paralysed because of it. They soon pick up when given the Calciboost. 

I use ZolcalD, direct dose is 0.1ml per 100 grams body weight. Would imagine Calciboost has direct dosage directions.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm pretty sure mourning doves are the only native doves in WA. They have a long, pointed tail. Other doves have a shorter, square tail. I can't tell for sure from your pictures, but it looks like a square tail, which would mean it's non-native. I might try NW bird rescue again to see if they have recommendations for a vet. He needs to be examined by someone who knows what they're looking for.


----------



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

UPDATE:

hes gonna be fine. sorry I haven't been replying but i've been at work. My friend knows a vet who examined him and said his wing was broken. She's looking after him and he is showing improvement.

Thanks to everyone for being so helpful!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The vet didn't set the wing?


----------



## aurorabird (Oct 24, 2017)

She set the wing, my friend sent me the picture. I think it's from before she examined at him. I'm told hes doing well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope he does well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please keep us posted on how he is doing. Thank you for helping him.


----------

